# Milling Table & dab of ceder pics



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, Built a milling table or bench this weekend, tried
it out with a little dab of Eastern Red Ceder.
Just thought I would post a couple of pics.

Gary


----------



## dustytools (Nov 14, 2006)

Interesting set-up Trigger. Do you have any more pics of the table? Is the guide rail adjustable up and down?


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes,yes, more details, and pics.

What did you mill with?


----------



## woodshop (Nov 14, 2006)

yes interesting... how do you get the log up onto the table? Do you have some way of holding the log stable, like a dog here or there, or does the guide kinda keep it steady?

Nice redcedar. My whole house smells of that stuff as we speak, as I was in woodshop working with it all eve. Curious how much it goes for out there. It's about $2.50 a bd ft here in PA, but hard to get good quality clear stuff.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 14, 2006)

That board looks like it come out pretty clean. Nice work.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2006)

dustytools said:


> Interesting set-up Trigger. Do you have any more pics of the table? Is the guide rail adjustable up and down?



Dusty, No more pics, for now

The guide rail is adjustable, I'm still working on it. Built the bench
part of it Sat. woke up Sun. and had a bout with kidney stones  
(and thats not done yet) worked on the rails some yesterday.
I'm hoping to make the rail system, so I don't have to readjust
the mill all the time, for all of the smaller ceder logs I have.

Gary


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 14, 2006)

Is that saw dust on the floor? Do you do that inside, must be loud?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2006)

wdchuck said:


> Yes,yes, more details, and pics.
> 
> What did you mill with?



A 066 and a Alaskan mill, When I get more of it figured out I will.

Gary


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2006)

woodshop said:


> yes interesting... how do you get the log up onto the table? Do you have some way of holding the log stable, like a dog here or there, or does the guide kinda keep it steady?
> 
> Nice redcedar. My whole house smells of that stuff as we speak, as I was in woodshop working with it all eve. Curious how much it goes for out there. It's about $2.50 a bd ft here in PA, but hard to get good quality clear stuff.



Woodshop, I have a tractor for the bigger stuff, My big idea is to try
to make ceder lining for closet's. I have no idea what it sells for a board foot
But you can sell ceder cord wood around here for $90.00 a cord

Gary


----------



## dustytools (Nov 14, 2006)

Good luck with the stones. Cant wait to see some more pictures. I love to mill cedar, it always has cool grain patterns and shade variations. Good looking work.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Is that saw dust on the floor? Do you do that inside, must be loud?



Yes it is, It's from Building the milling table, and thats in a 12X20' shed.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 14, 2006)

I meant the chainsaw inside. Guess not, huh?


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh ya, the stones. Had a gall bladder thing a decade or so ago. Feel for you bro. There is probably no worst pain that abdominal pain.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Oh ya, the stones. Had a gall bladder thing a decade or so ago. Feel for you bro. There is probably no worst pain that abdominal pain.



Wet through this 4 years ago.

You guys got me fired up I went and took a few more pics.
will post shortly.

Gary


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2006)

A few more pics.

Gary


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 14, 2006)

Brillant.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Brillant.



I don't know about the Brilliant, But thanks anyway

With out this site and it's members I would have no idea where to begin


Thanks everyone, Gary


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 15, 2006)

woodshop said:


> yes interesting... how do you get the log up onto the table? Do you have some way of holding the log stable, like a dog here or there, or does the guide kinda keep it steady?
> 
> Nice redcedar. My whole house smells of that stuff as we speak, as I was in woodshop working with it all eve. Curious how much it goes for out there. It's about $2.50 a bd ft here in PA, but hard to get good quality clear stuff.




Woodshop, Most of my ceder logs taper after 3 to 4' allot, So I'm going
to be doing allot of short logs and load them by hand. I'm going to buy
or make something like a beam machine that will run on it's own set
of rails. where I can slab the log, turn it and slab the next side and so on.
I'm thinking about using deck screws, run up through the bottoms of
the 2x4 cross pieces of the table to hold the logs in place.

A good friend of mine owns the local hardware/lumber yard, So I have 
less than $35.00 in the table. The I-Beam are 12' long and where returned
form a job that ordered the wrong size. Another one of my BIG IDEAS
is to get 4 more of them and make a carriage type mill, with a angle iron
track for when I start mill the bigger stuff. I have allot of White oak
, Walnut & Cherry but thats down the road.

Back to the ceder do you mill your own ceder (Eastern Red).
If so how long should it dry?

Does it dry faster than say White Oak?

Your cracker holders (which I really like) What do you use (finish) on
the ceder, since it is used for food stuff?




Thanks, Gary


----------



## woodshop (Nov 15, 2006)

Trigger-Time said:


> Back to the ceder do you mill your own ceder (Eastern Red).
> If so how long should it dry?
> 
> Does it dry faster than say White Oak?
> ...


I have milled and dried redcedar in the past, dries very fast, like pine or poplar, about half as long as my oak takes. Unfortunately, of all the wood I mill, redcedar is the ONE that I don't mill enough of to keep up with the demands of my customers, so that is the ONE wood I have to buy. I order 3-400 ft from a mill in central PA, but again, it's hard to get good clear redcedar that is not very expensive.

As for finish, I put ONLY edible walnut oil or sunflower oil on them. Both can be found in the supermarket, and both are relatively cheap for the amount needed. Both bring out the color and grain of the wood. Actually ANY kitchen oil, even vegetable oil, will work but some oils if exposed to direct sunlight on a hot day tend to get rancid. While that is rare, I stick to walnut or sunflower oil because they don't. At shows, I tell customers to re-oil their cracker holder or bread/cheese boards I sell with a paper towel/oil once in a while to keep the thing looking good. Often wonder how many actually do that. Probably very few.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 15, 2006)

woodshop, I brought a 3/8X8X16" piece of ceder in the house
before I ask I put some Canola oil on it to see what it would do
but you have saved me the trouble, I will get some sunflower oil.
I also filled two quart jars will the milling dust, have it spread
on a big cookie sheet letting it dry some. So our house smells
like ceder too  

Thanks, Gary


----------



## stihlatit (Nov 15, 2006)

Love the setup Trigger. Is it possible to get a few action shots where you are using the saw on the mill. Thanks and keep up the great work.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 15, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Love the setup Trigger. Is it possible to get a few action shots where you are using the saw on the mill. Thanks and keep up the great work.



Thank you, and yes on the pics, it maybe after Thanksgiving

Gary


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 16, 2006)

Trigger-Time said:


> Thank you, and yes on the pics, it maybe after Thanksgiving
> 
> Gary



Good work. We'll be waiting...opcorn:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 16, 2006)

Woke up at 1:30 am, stones was hurting at about 4:30 am
the pain let up, still could not go back to sleep and the wheels
started to spin. I have allot of sick leave built up at work so
I took the day off. To do some lite work on the adjustable rails.
It sure help take my mind off the stones, I just come in the
house it's 2:30 pm, guess I missed lunch! 

In some of the pics you will need to use your imagination, the 
ceder board is my imaginary rails. I need to get some black pipe
for the cross pieces that hold up the rails, it will need two for 
each end, one on each end would work but with two I won't need
to hold up the weight of the rails & saw to drop to the next hole.

This set up is not that portable, unless you have a truck and
can drive to the logs then get the logs on the table. I'm setting
this up for my situation, I live on the land that the trees are on
and have a tractor to handle the logs with. Most of my ideas
are taken for different people here at AS and I have put my own
spin on them. BUT I Have yet to see if MY SPIN on this idea
will work well enough to use it.

If you are to make something like this remember, for the board thickness
that you want, your holes will need to be the thickness PLUS
the kerf of your chain apart. Like on this ceder I'm going to be milling
I want it about 5/8" thick so my cross piece holes are 1" apart

Sorry to be a wind bag, But I mite use some kind of track
for the rails (like barn door track) and hang the saw on two tracks
with wheels, make it adjustable up & down each side the I could
cut siding or cut that in pieces and make shingles.

Hey an ideas or help, I'm all ears


Thanks, Gary


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 16, 2006)

Two more pics, I Sat the one end on the mill table, took the old
end off the rail and put on a temporary end that will be more
like it will have on it. I will make the rails about a inch narrower
than the box or what ever you call it. I think I will buy some
small ratchet straps to hold the rails down, and the end piece
will hang down below the rails to help them from sliding forward
when milling.

Gary


----------



## woodshop (Nov 16, 2006)

Trigger-Time said:


> I need to get some black pipe
> for the cross pieces that hold up the rails, it will need two for
> each end, one on each end would work but with two I won't need
> to hold up the weight of the rails & saw to drop to the next hole.


well sounds like you are thinking this through gary... this setup is similar to the one I used on the jig I built for my Ripsaw. Instead of black pipe, I had smaller metal pins going into holes drilled into metal strip stock that had 1/4 inch increments. I solved the problem of having to move the rails (in my case a 3x6 solid plank fortified with 1 inch square stock) along with my Ripsaw on them, by always stepping down the "rail" on the opposite end of where my saw was. Thus was easy without that weight.


Trigger-Time said:


> If you are to make something like this remember, for the board thickness that you want, your holes will need to be the thickness PLUS the kerf of your chain apart.


...and of course you are not limited just to the thicknesses your holes are apart, as you can always adjust the csm up or down between cuts if I'm following all this correctly. Your tracking idea is interesting... if you want something a little less complicated you might just cap off the top of the rails with say 1" wide 1/4" thick metal strip for the csm to ride on instead of the bare wood.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 16, 2006)

woodshop said:


> if you want something a little less complicated you might just cap off the top of the rails with say 1" wide 1/4" thick metal strip for the csm to ride on instead of the bare wood.



Woodshop, if I still worked at Detroit Tool & Die, I would use some
(Nyla-tron) it is a plastic, we had all types but called it all Nyla-tron
I like your idea though. I also thought about ripping a 5/4 decking in ½,
and putting the rounded edges up for the mill to ride on, small surface
to ride, less friction, to push the mill. and the 5/4 decking is 
yellow pine which is harder and I think that would be better than
Fur. I also need to put something on the saw side of the rail
because that’s where allot of friction is, the guide on the mill
where it clamps at the power head will not be against the log. 
and the saw wants to pull into the log.

Setting here writing this I think I know where some 1/8X1X1 angle iron
is that I could cap the rails with.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## Andy Harden (Nov 30, 2006)

Trigger-Time said:


> A few more pics.
> 
> Gary



I can't seem to find your pics. Is it my browser?


----------



## scottr (Nov 30, 2006)

*Same here*



Andy Harden said:


> I can't seem to find your pics. Is it my browser?


Andy , they were here a couple of weeks ago but gone now .


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 30, 2006)

Andy Harden said:


> I can't seem to find your pics. Is it my browser?




Andy, I made a change to the table, and to save storage space I deleted 
the old pics.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 30, 2006)

"Andy, I made a change to the table, and to save storage space I deleted 
the old pics."
And screwed up a good thread with great pics. What were you thinking?
Upload the pics to this site and don't worry about it. Glad I downloaded a few.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 30, 2006)

tawilson said:


> "Andy, I made a change to the table, and to save storage space I deleted
> the old pics."
> And screwed up a good thread with great pics. What were you thinking?
> Upload the pics to this site and don't worry about it. Glad I downloaded a few.



Tom, Each AS member only has so much storage space here, I had
run out, had to make room for the new pics.
And by the way, If I wasn't so thick skinned your post mite of
pi$$ed me off. :angry2: A man can't read emotion into some words
on a screen. Thats what the little smiles are for.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is the link to the new change.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=39953


----------



## tawilson (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry, I don't use the smiley's any better than I do the English language, I'd probably just make things worse. I was joking around, but sometimes my humor is so subtle it actually disappears. And no I didn't know there was a limit per user. And you maxxed out in just three months! You been busy. (did I do that right?)


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 30, 2006)

tawilson said:


> Sorry, I don't use the smiley's any better than I do the English language, I'd probably just make things worse. I was joking around, but sometimes my humor is so subtle it actually disappears. And no I didn't know there was a limit per user. And you maxxed out in just three months! You been busy. (did I do that right?)



Yes SIR Tom,  

I don't know how much space AS allows, but I went
to down load some pics, and it would't let me. I deleted some then
I could post more pics.

Dose any one know how many MB we can use here?
This is what I'm using now "You are currently using 3.10 MB to store 24 uploaded attachments."


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 30, 2006)

As far as I know we can use it all.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 30, 2006)

And it's good thing, because of our conversation, that there is a link to your new thread from this one. Oh, the pics I downloaded were from the new one, I got confused. Heh, heh, heh.
I just checked my usage, "You are currently using 3.27 MB to store 39 uploaded attachments."


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 30, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> As far as I know we can use it all.



Well I have EGG on my face:blush: 

I must have done something wrong, and after deleting the
pics, done it right.

I would put the pics back, but I have deleted them out 
of my hard drive. Sorry


----------



## tawilson (Nov 30, 2006)

"I would put the pics back, but I have deleted them out 
of my hard drive. Sorry"
What were you thinking!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 30, 2006)

tawilson said:


> "I would put the pics back, but I have deleted them out
> of my hard drive. Sorry"
> What were you thinking!



Tom, You got the hang of it *now*


----------

